# Best place to go biking in Singapore



## JeannaJx (Mar 9, 2015)

I work with two other photographers who are from Singapore, and we may be visiting Singapore later this year. 

So my questions are:

a. Where to find the best place for biking? Bike tracks, etc. 
b. Where to get a bike? 

Although we're photographers, we're also avid bikers. During our free time in Germany, we went biking for hours.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JeannaJx said:


> I work with two other photographers who are from Singapore, and we may be visiting Singapore later this year.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> ...


Singapore isn't so much bicycle friendly so to say vs other western countries though things have been improving over the past few years 

There are dedicated mtb tracks of late 

Also look up the Parks Connectors 

Will post the links later 

P.s. biking for hours ? You know how big Singapore is right ?


----------



## JeannaJx (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, in Germany we went biking for several hours. 

I understand Singapore is not as big in terms of the total area. And i hope they allow bikers around the city too. Or are there laws against that?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can cycle on the roads in Singapore - if you dare:
Drivers are not at all used to cyclists, don't know how to react and in general are not as courteous or rule-abiding as you're used to in Europe (or would expect, given Singaporeans' obedient reputation).
Also, traffic is dense everywhere and at all times.
Thus cycling in Singapore is possible, but no fun. I've done it for years and encountered several dangerous situations, including being deliberately driven over by an irate motorist, who then had to only pay a fine of S$1000 and nothing towards my fractured leg!


----------



## sinhtl (Mar 10, 2015)

*I like it*

I enjoy cycling


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JeannaJx said:


> Yeah, in Germany we went biking for several hours.
> 
> I understand Singapore is not as big in terms of the total area. And i hope they allow bikers around the city too. Or are there laws against that?


Cyclists are not allowed to ride on highways ..and required to use park connectors as much as possible ..

In city roads cyclists have to follow the highway code..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> situations, including being deliberately driven over by an irate motorist, who then had to only pay a fine of S$1000 and nothing towards my fractured leg!


The rules are being tightened against such reckless drivers

A go pro camera helps a lot nowadays


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I've noticed a significant deterioration in driving behavior in the past few years. My working hypothesis is that Singaporeans with private automobiles pay a huge, silly amount of money to get and keep their cars on the road. Thus they feel entitled to bust through pedestrian crosswalks with greater frequency, for example, since only individuals beneath their high social status would dare to walk somewhere.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> I've noticed a significant deterioration in driving behavior in the past few years. My working hypothesis is that Singaporeans with private automobiles pay a huge, silly amount of money to get and keep their cars on the road. Thus they feel entitled to bust through pedestrian crosswalks with greater frequency, for example, since only individuals beneath their high social status would dare to walk somewhere.


Add the cheap E bikes driving motorists mad 

Thanks to Go Pro cams unruly driving is getting publicised as well

It's an evolution I'd say


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

According to the official statistics (latest available as I write this), Singapore's roads are getting safer when measured in terms of overall fatalities. Vehicles are getting safer, so that's probably much of the reason. Traffic enforcement is also improving. However, I have some evidence to back me up that Singapore's motorists are becoming more rude and careless: more elderly pedestrians were killed in 2014 versus 2013 (25 versus 17). Only 7 of those 25 fatalities involved jaywalking, though even in such cases motorists are not allowed to run over pedestrians. (Motorists may have been acting illegally, too -- texting on their phones, for example.)

I'm getting increasingly upset with motorists driving through crosswalks without looking, or "pushing through" crosswalks when pedestrians clearly have the right of way. It's dangerous, and it's unacceptable. And it's literally killing and maiming people. There is no shopping mall sale, no party, no business meeting, no appointment whatsoever that justifies such poor driving that, unfortunately, appears to be increasing.

SLOW DOWN and look, drivers. Always give pedestrians the right of way, with courtesy.


----------



## Johnd3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, I will visit Singapore soon too, I hope to have chance to rent a bike and make nice shootings, maybe someone know very vivid places near the city?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Johnd3000 said:


> Well, I will visit Singapore soon too, I hope to have chance to rent a bike and make nice shootings, maybe someone know very vivid places near the city?


You can rent a bike along east coast park ...

Other places have a few bike rentals 

As for places ...you can Google first 

Singapore tourism board has a list of attractions ..

From the Gardens by the bay to Sentosa to the various nature reserves

What exactly would you be shooting by the way ?


----------



## Johnd3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you for advices

Well, I love shooting everything, maybe nature most.
I have old film DSLR Konica-Minolta with AF and now are testing black&white films with it, back to the roots of analog photography


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

East coast park and Pulau Ubin are the good place for cycling.


----------

